# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  حذفیات نظام جدید و تغییر نظام ؟

## arash9

سلام من کنکور نظام قدیم شرکت کردم 
ابا توجه به حذفیات نظام جدیدها 
به نظرتون ویرایش کنم به نظام جدید؟
زیاد هم نخوندم تا الان

----------

